# Fishing,



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My mate fishes off the cliffs here. Pitch black freezing cold.

He never seems to catch anything yet sits there for hours.

I don't get it.









Can anyone explain ?


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

its the expectancy of catching the unknown,

i sat for 13 days and nights on hamptead heath ponds,

in the end i caught every big carp in the pond.

it took me 15 years to catch the first one!

it is a drug

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

sssammm said:


> its the expectancy of catching the unknown,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only thing I'd catch is a cold.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> My mate fishes off the cliffs here. Pitch black freezing cold.
> 
> He never seems to catch anything yet sits there for hours.
> 
> ...


Bridlington air sends people potty!!?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

A mate of mine who fishes told me the only reason he does is to get away from the wife!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Bloke in the pub said to his pal..............Do you know the difference between a pilchard and my wife

Pal says.............no

Man says...............One is oily and fat with bulging eyes; and the other's a fish!!


----------

